# High quality screen printing in Bali?



## CharlieSurf (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have problems finding someone who can print my design in Bali. I have tried making samples at Bad *** factory but they totally ****ed it up.

Does anybody know of a serious company who can both produce t-shirts/rashguards and do good 
quality screen printing?

Or just pull off the screen printing.

The design is of a photo of a sea chart, we have made the image to two colours only with different soacing in between the dots to get brightness variation.

I run a surfcamp in Lombok and we sell the t-shirts without profit, all profit goes to a fund we have set up to send women in the village to college.

Thank you so much for any help I can get, I´ve tried to get this done for several moths now.

Thank you,

// Carl


----------



## karmagraphic (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Carl, try contact Achwan (+62 817 266 417) . Its a small printing house but some cool brand print there. Place in Umalas - Canggu, Bali. Hope you lucks...


----------

